# Any info on Solar trans inks or?



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

I was looking on Art Trans site and ran across their Solar transfers where the image in B&W in subdued light but vivid color in sunlight.
Is there a trade name for this ink or plastisol ink.
I don't know if it's available but would like to find out more if anyone has some info. Thanks Wyndham


----------



## Cyberdon (Jan 31, 2010)

ProWorld now has Solar Trans available......but if you are trying to buy the actual inks.....check here with the ProWorld Expert......proworlded!!!!!


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

From what I understand the inks are super expensive and technically challenging. I don't think that AB is going to divulge their ink source or production techniques.


----------



## DLMSA (Apr 7, 2011)

SolarActive manufactures
inks that are used to make color change tee shirts and color change transfers. Try them. they are giving away the ink to printers for free! They're easy to use too.


----------



## selanac (Jan 8, 2007)

I received a small sample from them. They shipped it for free so I can't complain. 

Haven't tried it yet, but I just did a Hoodie with School Bus/House Yellow. I'll attempt to clean that ink and try the Solar Active Ink.


----------



## Cyberdon (Jan 31, 2010)

Any update on this Selenac???

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## DLMSA (Apr 7, 2011)

SolarActive inks are user friendly, and not that expensive.


----------



## DLMSA (Apr 7, 2011)

Some companies are claiming to use SolarActive technology to their advantage and advertising they have SolarActive products. Make sure you're getting the original SolarActive inks that are environmentally safe and tested. SolarActive is not responsible for color change inks that are not true SolarActive products.


----------

